# What kind of water conditioner do you use?



## jesstanner (Apr 5, 2011)

Curious as to what conditioners you use to make your tap water safe?


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Prime. I love that stuff! It lasts forever. I am almost out of mine though...:shock: daily water changes have took a toll on my wallet.:lol:


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

I've always used Tetra's Aquasafe. It comes in large bottles so it last a good amount of time. I occasionally combine it with Stress Coat, which also works as a conditioner but has therapeutic affects as well.
-DM17


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

prime, my tap water has a bit of ammonia and it takes care of it


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Prime - have tried others, but I ALWAYS come back to Prime!!!


----------



## Kaylin (Apr 14, 2011)

Yet another person for SeaChem's Prime. For the Goldfish Tank I use the regular Prime, and for the Betta Tank I use Prime for Betta.
I also use the SeaChem Stability, espcially in a cycling tank.

~Kaylin


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Prime.


----------



## Emmalea (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm on a well so I don't really need to use anything but I have been using Nutrafin that I got from walmart.
However now that I'm moving and will be on city water I'm going to use Prime as I'm not sure I trust Nutrafin.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Prime!


----------



## jesstanner (Apr 5, 2011)

hmmm, I use nutrafin aquaplus...do you guys think this is a good brand? lol


----------



## TheKzv (Mar 20, 2011)

prime for me


----------



## luluo (Apr 6, 2011)

API Tap water Conditioner


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

This thread sounds like an advertisement for Prime!! =))


----------



## trono (Mar 30, 2011)

Top Fin


----------



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

I used to use Top Fin Water Conditioner but since my bettas died, I haven't used it. (no fish, no tanks.)


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

I've only used Tetra Aqua-safe so far. I would like to try this "Prime" everyone talks about someday.


----------



## russalka (Mar 23, 2011)

Amquel and novaqua


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Prime


----------



## redbettagirl (Jan 29, 2011)

Aqueon.


----------



## artes (Apr 14, 2011)

Tetra Aqua Safe. Its cheap and appears to work pretty well.


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

I also have well water, but I like using Stress Coat for the fishies.


----------



## roypattonphoto (Mar 19, 2011)

i use BettaSafe Fizz tablets, i let it soak for 1 hr after ful dissolve before adding betta


----------



## ollief9 (Mar 16, 2011)

I use Interpet Fresh Start.


----------



## jackals (Jul 20, 2010)

I am using Aqueon for bettas... water conditioner.. I see Prime is what most use.. is it worth the money. My Aqueon one is pretty full still..


----------



## Godslilhunter (Apr 18, 2011)

i used to use top fin, but i use prime now.


----------



## Kaylin (Apr 14, 2011)

jackals said:


> I am using Aqueon for bettas... water conditioner.. I see Prime is what most use.. is it worth the money. My Aqueon one is pretty full still..


I'd say finish off the Aqueon first before looking at the Prime. If it's a nearly full bottle, it would be a waste of money.

For me, Prime is worth the money. It can smell alot like sulphur, which is a bit off-putting to some, but that's normal. Prime for Betta is a little more fruity or crisp smelling, but it takes alot more of it to condition the water. Basic Prime takes little to condition water, so really, a little goes a long way.

~Kaylin


----------



## Harley (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm converting to Prime when the Top Fin bottle runs out.


----------



## Gnome507 (Feb 21, 2011)

AquaSafe. I'd like to get Prime but unfortunately my local pet store sucks. They have tons of fish but barely have any fish supplies


----------



## Blazer23 (Apr 21, 2011)

I use API, I bought it at a local fish store. It works great.


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

Prime and Neutral Regulator mixed. Only use the NR on replace water tho, topping off is always softened with Prime.


----------



## luvmybetta (Jan 29, 2011)

I was just scanning the threads and thought I would make a comment on this one. I live in a very rural area and the one grocery store where I live has started selling Wardley's Safe 2 O complete water conditioner. Eliminates Chlorine and Chloramines, Neutralizes Ammonia, and Stabilizes PH to 7..All of their claims are true. I have been using it for about a month now and I have started noticing white flake buildup on the tank glass and around the heater. The white flake buildup just peels off easily with a light scrubbing using the algae scrubber. Just wanted to let anyone know what to expect if they decided to try this product. Since I live in a rural area, I will use this if I have nothing else...But, to me anyway..Prime Water Conditioner is the end all to looking for anything else to use. I really like the Seachem Products and I have used many of their products over the years.


----------



## LeroyTheBetta (Dec 18, 2010)

Wardley's Tri Start. It's just about gone and ordered Prime, as I've heard good things about it. Nothing wrong with Wardley's, though.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

I've now switched to Prime thanks to this thread. I didn't realize that it neutralized nitrites, very handy indeed.


----------

